# FOR SALE Daiwa TNBA35-405G Tournament Ballistic Surf Rod



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

FOR SALE Daiwa TNBA35-405G Tournament Ballistic Surf Rod

This is the Red Drum tackle special edition. It's a three piece rod. Comes with soft case.

The color of the rod is like a slime green.

Rod is new/never fished. Comes with tags.

$425 picked up from Frederick/Germantown/Gaithersburg, Maryland.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll take it if you'll ship it. I'm out to sea, so it might take a day to respond. Shipping would be to Chesapeake Virginia


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Pictures







*















*


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Eric
Its Richard Warfield. Would you take 400 cash. I can pick up locally from you like we did last time.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Frankyguam (May 9, 2021)

Big E said:


> FOR SALE Daiwa TNBA35-405G Tournament Ballistic Surf Rod
> 
> This is the Red Drum tackle special edition. It's a three piece rod. Comes with soft case.
> 
> ...


I’ll pay full price if available


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Big E said:


> FOR SALE Daiwa TNBA35-405G Tournament Ballistic Surf Rod
> 
> This is the Red Drum tackle special edition. It's a three piece rod. Comes with soft case.
> 
> ...


Located in Germantown - odd request. Would you sell the bag only?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

OP sent me a PM asking for shipping information to give a quote in regards to my post of "Ill take it if.." never heard back after 20 days


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> OP sent me a PM asking for shipping information to give a quote in regards to my post of "Ill take it if.." never heard back after 20 days


That is odd, if you can find a maroon colored version, they are the better rod.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I like the green ones where we catfish, because they tend to gently mouth the bait for a while and its really dark unless the moon is full


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

animalbarrie said:


> That is odd, if you can find a maroon colored version, they are the better rod.


I have two of the red ones I might be willing to let go. I am in Florida for the next couple weeks. When I get back home I get them out an post them if any interest.


----------

